# How come they don't have fried eggs?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I want to express my dissatisfaction (somewhat humorously) to my friend who's also at lunch, when I find out that in a lunch restaurant, they serve pyttipannu but there's no fried eggs. (not that they're finished, but eggs are not included in the lunch menu in the first place.) How can I say this?

"Oho! Paistettu muna puuttuu! Pyttipannu ja paistettu muna kuuluu tietenkin yhteen!" (?)

(I would appreciate it if you can change the whole sentence, not just words, if that sounds more natural.)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Oho! Ei ollenkaan/lainkaan paistettuja munia! Pyttipannussa pitää toki olla paistettuja munia!_ / _Pitäähän pyttipannussa paistettuja munia olla!_


----------



## akana

Are eggs always in the plural in Finnish? Would it be okay to say "paistettua munaa," if, for example, you had only part of a fried egg, or when referring to scrambled eggs?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

akana said:


> Are eggs always in the plural in Finnish? Would it be okay to say "paistettua munaa," if, for example, you had only part of a fried egg, or when referring to scrambled eggs?


No,_ paistettua munaa_ is perfectly correct.  In fact, it is probably the better of the two in this _pyttipannu_ context as the eggs are in bits and pieces in it, as far as I know, which may not be far enough, though!


----------



## Hakro

As far as I know, the _pyttipannu_ always has one whole fried egg per person, and it's important that the yolk is soft. At least I've never seen that the eggs are in bits and pieces in the _pyttipannu_. Thus I suggest:

_Oho! Paistettu muna puuttuu! Pyttipannuun kuuluu / pyttipannussa pitää olla paistettu muna!_


----------



## hui

Hakro said:


> As far as I know, the _pyttipannu_ always has one whole fried egg per person, and it's important that the yolk is soft.



No, _pyttipannu _is usually *served with* a fried egg. The egg should be fried the way the person wants it. [Soft yolk, yuck!].


----------



## Hakro

hui said:


> Soft yolk, yuck!


Well, if you don't like _pyttipannu_, don't order it.


----------

